# It's a Flamingo!



## AndyA (Apr 1, 2022)

I found a 1977 5-speed Suburban in "flamingo" paint. Planning on tuning it up for my daughter-in-law. Only flaw is a busted rear reflector lens. Any tips for a quick and dirty repair?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice one! My bride would love having it


----------



## Tim s (Apr 1, 2022)

Very nice! Some white grips and whitewall tires would make it pop. Tim


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 1, 2022)

AndyA said:


> I found a 1977 5-speed Suburban in "flamingo" paint. Planning on tuning it up for my daughter-in-law. Only flaw is a busted rear reflector lens. Any tips for a quick and dirty repair?
> 
> View attachment 1598720
> 
> ...



How interesting. I haven't seen a close photo of these to tell, but that's candy paint for sure, very cool.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't know if this would be useful , as you'd have to trim and adapt to your existing part.
(size of this is 3 1/8  x  1 3/8  -----package of two-----)
these apparently are a  standard size for trailers, model B178SRW, have adhesive backing, relatively inexpensive



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hopkins-2-Pk-Rectangular-Stick-On-Reflectors-Red/1002650362
		




			https://www.amazon.com/Blazer-B178SRW-Rectangular-Stick-Reflector/dp/B004L0AC5I/
		




			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/blazer-b178srw-rectangular-stick-on-reflector-red-pack-of-2-
		


These  are  all  the same  3 1/8  x  1 3/8   pack of two items, Lowes has them for $2.19 currently.
I would first measure the void that you currently have with your damaged  reflector.  
You might be able to skillfully cut and fit a portion from this inexpensive reflector into your damaged reflector.
I don't know how difficult it might be to cut and fit the portion and integrate it successfully with what you have.
It might not be possible to make it look decent.   If  you don't think you have the tools that could cleanly cut the
material,   you probably don't want to waste your time  and no need to waste about $3.     Just search here on the 
c.a.b.e.   and  the bay for that  1974 and later Schwinn fender reflector,  and consider buying a used one in good  condition  when one becomes available and seems to be reasonably priced.

You might consider, as an alternative, that New aftermarket rear light that has a stylish chrome housing, but it seems a bit overpriced.

If you already have the chrome mounting bezel taken from a '73 and earlier fender,
there is a 41mm  motorcycle reflector that fits the earlier chrome mounting bezel perfectly.
You do have to shorten the length of the integral stud of the motorcycle reflector by a little bit.
See ebay, search all categories for:  41mm reflector
There are two chinese vendors that carry these,  they are relatively inexpensive for a pack of two
round 41mm reflectors in Red  ,  you do want the ones that are RED with the silver outer perimeter. 
these are somewhere around $4  or $5 for a pkg of two.   They are quality reflectors and do fit the earlier
Schwinn round reflector bezels perfectly.     You will need to bolt them temporarily to a piece of metal strap 
scrap, so you can mount that scrap into a vise to allow you to cut the length of the mounting stud a little bit shorter.


----------

